# Who came to visit us?



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

These tracks led up to two of the trees in our yard. I'm surprised the animals were in town.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I think squirrel???


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Tracks were 3-4 inches across. That'd be one mighty large squirrel! :cute:

I was thinking deer.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like maybe cow prints?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Are the prints staggered from side to side to indicate a four legged animal or basically in a row and fairly far apart. In a row and fairly far apart indicates a jumping animal which might also account for a larger track.

I don't see any foot dragging trails as the animal moves along so I also tend to think it might be a jumper of some sort. I don't know but figured a squirrel would leave tail marks in the snow as it jumps or alights. 

In other words-----I haven't a clue but they are interesting.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

You stated they led up to two trees in the yard. And then???? Through the trees? Where'd they go from there? 

They look to me like bounding tracks. Squirrels bound,meaning they landon all fours, then jump again.

Are the tracks in a straight line, one after another, or are they staggered?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Deer! Top photo even shows where the dew claws made their marks in the snow.

Martin


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Paquebot said:


> Deer! Top photo even shows where the dew claws made their marks in the snow.
> 
> Martin


Thanks Paquebot. I think "deer" too.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree with Martin. I've practically spent a lifetime following those tracks. Can anyone tell me which direction it's heading?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Possibly a Centaur. They move around this time of year looking for virgins.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Going by the top photo I'd have to say squirrel!
Snow doesn't appear to be that deep, the front legs made the top narrow impressions, rear legs the broader impressions, looking closely there is a brushing of the snow that may be the tail brushing. The squirrel is traveling (bounding) from the bottom edge toward the top of the first photo. 
But hey it's only my 2 cents.......


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Possibly a Centaur. They move around this time of year looking for virgins.


Unicorns look for virgins. Centaurs have a single hoof like a..... horse. :happy0035:


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Paquebot said:


> Deer! Top photo even shows where the dew claws made their marks in the snow.
> 
> Martin


He's right. Those tracks were made by deer. I see them here almost daily.


----------



## NorWester (Jul 23, 2009)

It's a squirrel


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

vote for deer also


----------

